

Ask News.YC: Is there anybody here who uses sIFR and is it at all practical? - fiaz

It is explained in detail here:<p>http://wiki.novemberborn.net/sifr/<p>http://www.mikeindustries.com/sifr<p>I've been thinking of using it as the main font and then having the default CSS-based font kick in in case javascript/flash is not available.<p>Anybody currently using it themselves?
======
bitsantos
I've had a few problems making it work like I want it to in IE when I have
multiple replacements but otherwise it's fantastic. Although I can only get
one replacement (all of my site's h2's) to work, my entire site just looked a
whole lot better. I highly recommend it if you think you really need it. Just
make sure you don't use it for substantial amounts of text.

~~~
aditya
Second that, we had tons of problems with IE and sIFR on a fairly large site -
and it is only good in SMALL amounts.

We were doing the drop-down top navigation, the side navigation, footer links
and some more aux links and it was slow as hell - I wouldn't recommend it if
you can get by without it.

